# Cadence Training



## SquareDaff (4 Apr 2011)

OK I admit it. I'm a "grinder". But having recently suffered from a back injury I've come to the conclusion that I'm not doing myself any favours and that this "old body" of mine just can't support bad technique anymore.

So starting this morning I've tried to adjust my spin speed. Read in a magazine I should be aiming for about the 90 mark, whereas in the past I'd tended to stick to my natural cadence of about 60-65. My speeds are staying more of less the same ( +/- 1mph) but I'm gearing down and trying to stay in the 84-90 range. I seem to be tiring really quickly though and while I expect this to improve as my body adjusts to higher spin speeds I just wondered if anyone had any training tips to make the transition easier?


----------



## steve52 (4 Apr 2011)

spin spin and spin, but if you new to it go up in stages say 75 /80 from 60/65, and be ready for a higer breathing rate too but your legs wont tire as much


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Apr 2011)

Had noticed that my breathing rate had increased on the flat - but figured that was down to sloppy technique at the higher cadence levels and that things would improve as a) my legs adjusted and b) my cardio fitness improved. Did notice the hills seemed much easier though. I wonder why the mind assumes higher gear, lower cadence is the best route!?!?!


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> OK I admit it. I'm a "grinder". But having recently suffered from a back injury I've come to the conclusion that I'm not doing myself any favours and that this "old body" of mine just can't support bad technique anymore.
> 
> So starting this morning I've tried to adjust my spin speed. Read in a magazine I should be aiming for about the 90 mark, whereas in the past I'd tended to stick to my natural cadence of about 60-65. My speeds are staying more of less the same ( +/- 1mph) but I'm gearing down and trying to stay in the 84-90 range. I seem to be tiring really quickly though and while I expect this to improve as my body adjusts to higher spin speeds I just wondered if anyone had any training tips to make the transition easier?



I think 90 is OK if you are on a flatter ride but I tend to be around the 70 mark, what with freewheeling down hill. On a flatter club ride I'm much higher but don't feel I'm pedalling any faster just more consistently.

I picked up a turbo at Christmas and feel I'm spinning even more now, the cadence monitor is on my other bike so I couldn't say 100% though.


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Apr 2011)

I have a cadence/heart rate monitor fitted to my bike so I know although my cadence is 85-90 my BPM is only about 145 - which isn't pushing too hard. I should need to get into the 160's before I go anaerobic. Was just surprised my muscles seem so fatigued. I could have grinded and would be fine - but I'm going to stick with it. Loads of people on here swear by spinning and everything I've read recently agrees with them.


----------



## Garz (4 Apr 2011)

The increase in cadence causes your heart rate to rocket at first but stick with it and you will settle. It doesn't necessarily mean you will take to it quickly, I find it uncomfortable at times. The best way to test your HR is go up a short hill but stay out of the saddle beyond your comfort zone keeping the cadence higher than normal. That should lift your BPM higher than the 145 region, the higher cadence should bring your cardio system in to play and stress the legs less - ideal for longer distances.

This is of course not suited to all. Some people are naturally mashers but you will never know until you give it a thorough time frame.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> This is of course not suited to all. Some people are naturally mashers but you will never know until you give it a thorough time frame.



This is me. I realy tried spinning, 2 years, but it wasn't for me. I do just fine though at a lower cadence. Latest thinking is whar feels nautural is best for you ... well there's a surprise ....


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Apr 2011)

Am now 2 weeks into the cadence training. It now feels comfortable to spin at around 90 and my cardio system is adjusting as my average heart rate on the same route has fallen about 10-15bpm. My average cadence on a ride is now 84-86 rather than the 58-64 it used to be when I was grinding. 

I can tell I'm getting fitter. I do an out of saddle climb on the way home, getting out at the same point and seeing how far I can go before lactic acid builds up and I need to go back to spinning. The distance is increasing which is really pushing me on. When just grinding I didn't seem to be improving at all.

Next weeks target is to increase my cadence again to around 100 with the aim of achieving an average of 90+. Is there any point in going beyond this?

Btw: Proof of my conversion. I used to be obsessed with the speed reading on my bike computer. I now rarely look at speed - and just watch the cadence count. If it drops below the mid 80's I change down. Have never used so many gears in my life - and whereas once I used to be permanently camped in "top" I now rarely use it!


----------



## Boyfrom64 (14 Apr 2011)

This is really interesting especially to a newbie.

The more I read about cadence the more I realise the importance it plays in improving fitness and endurance.

SqaureDaff, I am glad to see you are finding the improvement you are, keep us posted.


----------



## Garz (15 Apr 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Next weeks target is to increase my cadence again to around 100 with the aim of achieving an average of 90+. Is there any point in going beyond this?



In answer to your question this is now merely personal preference. The type of course you ride is also a large factor.

I experimented with cadence which is why I like to use this feature as it can help correct bad habits. Others don't utilise them so see it as a waste of money, but they probably rode a bike for ages or were part of a club - each to their own; background makes a big difference.

I personally feel comfortable around the 90 mark, 100 is no problem but generally will drop up or down a gear when I go out of these zones. You are right though that keeping an eye on the cadence you end up changing gears a lot, but from your updates it seems to have helped you jump over a plateau and improve your cycling which highlights the importance of the tool.

I don't think I will ever be a 120+ spinner, but keep us updated SquareDaff!


----------



## gbs (19 Apr 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Next weeks target is to increase my cadence again to around 100 with the aim of achieving an average of 90+. Is there any point in going beyond this?



Does anyone have an answer to this qn?


----------



## zacsheahan (28 Apr 2011)

I personally feel comfortable around the 90 mark, 100 is no issue but usually will drop up or down a gear when I go out of these zones. On a flatter club ride I am much higher but don't feel I am pedalling any faster more consistently.

__________________________
EMT training


----------



## yello (28 Apr 2011)

gbs said:


> Does anyone have an answer to this qn?



Yes, there is a point to going beyond 100 cadence; you get to find out if it works _for you_.

A great deal is made of spinning and it's virtues but it doesn't suit everyone. Look around your clubmates for example; you'll see a variety of cadences. One of my clubmates, for instance, is a real grinder - and probably one of the fittest and strongest riders in the club.

Within my club, I suspect I'd be labelled a spinner. My average from a ride around here is around the 80 mark, but I'll hit 120 and am often above 90 (I'm not riding fixed either). I don't aim for it though, I just ride as it comes naturally. That said, I think I have developed a slightly higher cadence over the years but I suspect that's because I'm also stronger. I can't twiddle, or spin air. I have to have some resistance in the pedal stroke, something to push against, some drive. So my feeling is that I'm a grinder who spins!


----------

